# Pour over Nivarna



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

I only drink filter coffee so no Espresso machines for me. Have just updated my pour over station but still working on the layout so it may change.

Before:

g









After Ish:



















Had the Mocamaster for about 18 months and us it daily. The SGP I brought in December but have upgraded I hope to the Fellow Ode. Started using an Aeropress month a go so brought the Stagg Egg and the thought why not buy a V60 as well. Not tried the v60 as it only came today from Coffee by the Casuals.


----------



## Andy Brown (Feb 11, 2021)

Love the set up! Happy brewing


----------



## DanZH (Apr 9, 2021)

Great setup


----------



## Gemini (Apr 3, 2021)

This looks lovely, how is the new grinder?


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

Only had it since Thursday so still getting used to the settings but on the whole liking it a lot. I Think I have got the perfect settings for my Moccamaster and have had some good coffee from i. Still working on V60 but it could be just my technique as I am new to V60.

It is super quick at grinding beans and very quiet, Build quality is great and it is built like a tank. Oh an it looks good. Happy enough with it to be looking to sell my SGP.


----------



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

Just received my HG1 so time for an update to my pour over station.


----------

